# Italy dream



## NapoliSon (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello all, new to expat Italy forum, hope someone can help me to start. I hope to move to Italy in about 2 years from now. I was born in Naples. I am a Registered Nurse and have a extensive laboratory background. Of course have been and will be my fifth time visit this September. I do know that I can easily go to the UK also. My Italian is poor to fair but getting better. Would love to hear from fello USA folks who made the move. A Presto !! Roberto


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello, Roberto.

Do you have Italian citizenship? Unlike in the USA, merely being born in Italy does not confer citizenship rights; one of your parents must have held Italian citizenship at the time of your birth. Unless you have Italian (or EU) citizenship, it will be very difficult to obtain permission to remain in Italy beyond the 90 day tourist visa granted to all US citizens.

As to your job prospects, you would need to refresh most of your medical training before being granted permission to work as a nurse in Italy (I'm not sure about working as a lab technician).


----------



## NapoliSon (Dec 14, 2013)

accbgb said:


> Hello, Roberto.
> 
> Do you have Italian citizenship? Unlike in the USA, merely being born in Italy does not confer citizenship rights; one of your parents must have held Italian citizenship at the time of your birth. Unless you have Italian (or EU) citizenship, it will be very difficult to obtain permission to remain in Italy beyond the 90 day tourist visa granted to all US citizens.
> 
> As to your job prospects, you would need to refresh most of your medical training before being granted permission to work as a nurse in Italy (I'm not sure about working as a lab technician).


Thanks for the help ACCBGB, not a citizen, but looking into obtaining, at least EU of some sort,... I know another avenue is marriage. My research has proved it to be a difficult process, I know there are some companies if you work for them may help. I am looking into travel international nursing, thats why I mentioned the UK. If you come across more info, I would be most grateful. Thank you !!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Unfortunately birth in Italy doesn't make it easier to obtain citizenship or legal residency, with two exceptions:

1. If you are born in Italy to stateless parents, or your parents are unknown;
2. If you were born in Italy, resided continuously in Italy until age 18, and applied to become an Italian citizen within a short period of time after turning 18.

There is some discussion of expanding citizenship opportunities for those born in Italy -- a key government minister is in favor -- but the Italian Parliament is not enthusiastic about the idea, so I wouldn't predict any changes any time soon.

This guide describes most if not all of the legal ways to reside in Italy.


----------



## NapoliSon (Dec 14, 2013)

*Thanks BBC*

Thank you BBC watcher and for the guide link. very much appreciated.
Roberto


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Easiest way might be to go to work for the feds in Italy. Got me there in well paying job for four years.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

stefanaccio said:


> Easiest way might be to go to work for the feds in Italy. Got me there in well paying job for four years.


feds help what are they


----------



## NapoliSon (Dec 14, 2013)

stefanaccio said:


> Easiest way might be to go to work for the feds in Italy. Got me there in well paying job for four years.


Thank you stefan, I used to work for the feds as a RN nurse, think now was a big mistake to resign, but working on re-applying again. Roberto


----------



## NapoliSon (Dec 14, 2013)

Stefan, if you here of anything please let me know, ie ...nursing or laboratory work.
Thank you again, Roberto


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> feds help what are they



Feds = The United States "federal" government; any US government entity.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

NapoliSon said:


> Stefan, if you here of anything please let me know, ie ...nursing or laboratory work.
> Thank you again, Roberto


Roberto,

Go to this site https://www.usajobs.gov/ (it's a real US government hiring site) and search on location = Italy. You can usually find a multitude of nursing and related openings.


----------

